
Python-quantumrandom Wrapper· GitHub - linji
https://github.com/lmacken/python-quantumrandom
======
linji
Shortly after this Scientific API was released, we have a python wrapper
created by lmacken on Github.
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120413161235.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120413161235.htm)

